# Payment site, is it safe?



## shaundry

Hey guys sorry if this is in the wrong place 
I was trying to buy some sunglasses on this website (site seemed legit) but then it linked me to security.sslepay.com/sslpayment for the payment. I have googled it but nothing much comes up. Does anyone know anything about it/is it safe?

Many thanks,
Shaun


----------



## kurby

After reviewing that site and other sites they operate, I would not give them your credit card information. They show up on google when you google the term"ssle" at least where I am located because google is so dynamic with its results you may not see them but there site has no information. there are many reviews on the internet about unauthorized credit transaction and them not answering the customer care number.

I would suggest you not use this site to purchase your glasses. Also, I bet if you try and contact them via phone you will not get an answer


----------



## shaundry

Thanks I thought it looked a bit dodgy, think I will try find somewhere else 
Thanks a lot


----------



## tremmor

check amazon. Ive bought many items there also. Also make sure the site
starts with https (with encryption) and not http when entering credit card number. Ya want the encryption and use a virtual keyboard if ya have one. Some windows have it and virus programs have it.


----------

